# ECM8000 group buy



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

The Dayton EMM-6 Black Friday deal has ended, but I have a line on a group buy for discounted ECM8000. I need two dozen orders, but if I can get 10-12 people who are interested, I'll buy up the rest and sell them on the site. Sale prices will range from $70 (Basic) to $95 (Premium+) with the $5 discount for HTS members. Delivery will be about 10-12 days after I close the orders. 

If you're interested, sign up, and once I get enough names I'll go live with the order form.

There's a chance a might be able to get in on a Dayton group buy as well, but it's not definite (the Behringer sale is, provided they don't sell out). I put a menu option for those that might prefer the Dayton mic (again the Dayton mics are more consistent from unit to unit and somewhat flatter, but they have a higher output impedance than the ECM8000 and IMO the accessories are lower quality). If more people prefer to have a Dayton, I'll scrap the ECM8000 buy want wait for the Daytons to become available again.

edit: if you need an ECM8000 immediately you can continue to buy them at the regular price and they'll ship in 1-2 business days.


----------

